# آحاديث وحكم وامثال ومواعظ إسلامية 2



## أأبو بدر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

آحاديث وحكم وامثال ومواعظ إسلامية 2


*************************************************

قليل في الجيب خير من كثير في الغيب

خرج عمر بن الخطاب ، رضي الله عنه ، ويده على المعلى ابن الجارود العبدي فلقيته أمرأة من قريش ، فقالت له ، يا عمر! فوقف لها فقالت : كنا نعرفك مدة عميرا ، ثم صرت من بعد عمير ، ثم صرت من بعد عمير أمير المؤمنين فاتق الله يا بن الخطاب وانظر في أمور الناس ، فإنه من خاف الوعيد قرب عليه البعيد ، ومن خاف الموت خشي الفوت ، فقال المعلى يا أمة الله ، فقد أبكيت أمير المؤمنين ، فقال له عمر : أسكت ، أتدري من هذه ويحك ؟ هذه خولة بنت حكيم التي سمع الله قولها من سمائه ، فعمر أحرى أن سمع قولها ويقتدي به.

**************************************************

قليل المال تصلحه فيبقى ولا يبقى الكثير مع الفساد والتبذير

شكى أهل الكوفة سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . . فرده مع محمد بن سلمة الأنصاري وأمره أن يطوف في مساجدهم يسألهم عن سيرته ، فجعلوا يقولون خيراً حتى أتى مسجد بني عبس فقام أسامة بن زيد العبسي فقال : كنت والله لا تعدل في القضية ولا تقسم بالسوية ، فقال : اللهم إن كان كاذباً فأطل عمره وأدم فقره ولا تنجه من معاريض الفتن. 
فرؤى شيخاً كبيراً يمشي على محجن فيقول : 
شيخ أعمى أدركته دعوة العبد الصالح.

**************************************************

نصيحة زاهد 

إذا أستغنى الناس بالدنيا ، فأستغن أنت بالله ، وإذا فرحوا بالدنيا ، فأفرح أنت بالله ، وإذا أنسوا بأحبائهم فأجعل أنسك بالله ، وإذا تعرفوا إلى كبرائهم لينالوا بهم العزة والكرامة ، فتعرف أنت إلى الله ، وتودد إليه تنل بذلك غاية العز والرفعة. 

**************************************************

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يسروا ولا تعسروا وبشروا ولا تنفروا). رواه البخاري ومسلم.


**************************************************

فما تحمد العينان كل بشاشة ولا كل وجه عابس بذميم.

آداب الصيام

ومن الآداب الواجبة : أن يجتنب الصائم جميع ما حرم الله ورسوله من الأقوال والافعال ، فيجتنب الكذب وهو الإخبار بخلاف الواقع ، ويجتنب الغش في جميع المعاملات من بيع وإجارة وصناعة ورهن وغيرها ، وفي جميع المناصحات والمشورات فإن الغش من كبائر الذنوب. 

ويجتنب النميمة وهي نقل كلام شخص إليه ليفسد بينهما وهي من كبائر الذنوب. 

ويجتنب المعازف وهي آلات اللهو بجميع أنواعها ، فإن هذا حرام وتزداد تحريما وإثما إذا أقترنت بالغناء بأصوات جميلة وأغان مثيرة ، وأصبح كثير يستمعون إلى ذلك أكثر مما يستمعون إلى قراءة القرآن والأحاديث وكلام أهل العلم المتضمن لبيان أحكام الشريعة وحكمها فاحذروا أيها المسلمون نواقض الصوم ونواقصه ، وصونوه عن الزور والعمل به. ( الشيخ بن عثيمين ) 

**************************************************

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله دواءٌ من تسعة وتسعين داء أيسرُها الهمُّ). حديث حسن رواه ابن أبي الدنيا.

**************************************************

الفقر ذل عليه باب مفتاحه العجز والتواني 

صيام الصغير 

رفع القلم عن الصغير حتى يكبر لكن يامره وليه بالصوم إذا أطاقة تمرينا له على الطاعة ليألفها بعد بلوغه أقتداء بالسلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم فقد كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يصومون اولادهم صغار ويذهبون إلى المسجد فيجعلون لهم اللعبة من العهن ( يعني الصوف أو نحوه ) فإذا بكوا من فقد الطعام أعطوهم اللعبة يتلهون بها. 

وكثير من الاولياء اليوم يغفلون عن هذا الأمر ولا يأمرون أولادهم بالصيام ، بل إن بعضهم يمنع أولاده من الصيام مع رغبتهم فيه بزعم ان ذلك رحمة بهم والحقيقة أن رحمتهم هي القيام بواجب تربيتهم على شعائر الإسلام وتعاليمه القيمة ، فمن منعهم من ذلك أو فرط فيه كان ظالما لهم ولنفسه ايضا . . نعم إن صاموا فرأى عليهم ضررا بالصيام فلا حرج عليه في منعهم منه حينئذ. 

كان السلف الصالح يدربون اطفالهم على الصيام ويعودونهم على القيام. 

وينشأ ناشيء الفتيان منا 
على ما كان عوده ابوه

**************************************************

الفضل ما شهدت به الاعداء

من حكم الصيام 

فمن حكم الصيام انه عبادة لله تعالى يتقرب العبد فيها إلى ربه بترك محبوباته ومشتهياته ومن طعام وشراب ... ، فيظهر بذلك صدق إيمانه وكمال عبوديته لله وقوة محبته له ورجائه ما عنده ، فإن الإنسان لا يترك محبوبا له إلا لما هو اعظم عنده منه ولما علم المؤمن أن رضا الله في الصيام ، قدم رضا مولاه على هواه. 

**************************************************

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تُصاحبْ إلأّ مؤمناً، ولا يأكلْ طعامك إلا تقيٌّ). حديث صحيح رواه أحمد.

**************************************************

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا آكُلُ وأنا مُتَّكِئٌ). رواه البخاري.

**************************************************

الفرص تمر مر السحاب 

أحوال الصائمين 

كثير من الصائمين قطعوا النهار في نوم فكأنهم ما صاموا ، منهم من لا يستيقظ إلا عند الصلاة ثم يعود إلى نومه ، قطع نهاره بالغفله. 

ومن الصائمين من يلعب ألعاباً أقل أحكامها الكراهة ، مثل لعب البلوت ، والإسراف في لعب كرة القدم ، وكذلك ألعاب يزعمون أنها مسلية تضيع الوقت وتفني الساعات في غير منفعة. 

ومن الصائمين من يسهر الليل سهرا ضائعا لا منفعة فيه ولا اجر فهم في لهو ولعب وشرود بينما لا تجد في هذا السهر ركعتين في ظلام الليل. 

ومن الصائمين من ترك صلاة التراويح وتكاسل عنها ، ولسان حاله يقول : تكفيني الفريضة ، وهو لا يكتفي في الدنيا بالقليل بل يحرص على الكماليات منها حرصه على الضروريات.

ومن الصائمين من أتعب أهله يتكلف صنع كثير من الأطعمة والأشربة حتى أشغلهم عن القرآن الكريم والسنة ، وعن ذكر الله والعبادة ، ولو أقتصر على الضروري لوجد أهله وقتا واسعا للتزود من طاعة الله عز وجل. 

**************************************************

الخصال الخمس للصائمين 

الخصلة الأولى : 
أن خلوف فم الصائم اطيب عند الله من ريح المسك ، والخلوف بضم الخاء أو فتحها تغير رائحة الفم عند خلو المعدة من الطعام وهي رائحة مستكرهة عند الناس. 

الخصلة الثانية : 
إن الملائكة تستغفر لهم حتى يفطروا والاستغفار طلب المغفرة وهي ستر الذنوب في الدنيا والآخرة والتجاورُ عنها.

الخصلة الثالثة : 
ان الله يزين كل يوم جنته ويقول يوشك عبادي الصالحون ان يلقوا الموونة والاذى ويصيروا إليك. 

الخصلة الرابعة : 
ان مرد الشياطين يصفدون بالسلاسل والاغلال فلا يصلون إلى ما يريدون من عباد الله الصالحين من الاضلال عن الحق والتثبيط عن الخير وهذا من معونة الله لهم ان حبس عنهم عدوهم. 

الخصلة الخامسة : 
أن الله يغفر يغفر لامة محمد "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، في آخر ليلة من هذا الشهر إذا قاموا بما ينبغي أن يقوموا به في هذا الشهر المبارك من الصيام والقيام تفضلا منه سبحانه وبتوفية أجورهم عند أنتهاء أعمالهم فإن العامل يوفى أجره عند إنتهاء عمله. 

**************************************************

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده لا يؤمن عبد حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه من الخير). رواه النَّسائي.

**************************************************

دعاء للقنوت 

اللهم إنا نستعينك ، ونستهديك ، ونستغفرك ونتوب إليك ، ونثني عليك الخير كله ، نشكرك ولا نكفرك ونخلع ونترك من يفجرك ، اللهم إياك نعبد ، ولك نصلي ونسجد ، وإليك نسعى ونحفد. نرجو رحمتك ، ونخشى عذابك ، إن عذابك الجد بالكفار ملحق. وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

ومن لم يحسن القنوت يقول : ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة ، وقنا عذاب النار.


أو يقول : اللهم أغفر لنا. ثلاث مرات. 

**************************************************

الغالي ثمنه فيه 

عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال : (( من آتاه الله منكم مالاً فليصل به القرابه ، وليحسن فيه الضيافه ، وليفك فيه العاني والأسير وابن السبيل والمساكين والفقراء والمجاهدين ، وليصبر فيه على النائبة ، فإنه بهذه الخصال ينال كرم الدنيا وشرف الآخرة. 

**************************************************

التجارب تنمي المواهب ، وتمحو المعايب ، وتزيد البصير بصرا ، والحليم حلما ، وتجعل العاقل حكيما ، والحكيم فيلسوفا ، وقد تشجع الجبان ، وتسخي البخيل ، وقد تقسي قلب الرحيم ، وتلين قلب القاسي ، ومن زادته عمى على عماه ، وسوءا على سوئه فهو من الحمقى المختومين. 

**************************************************

عند الشدائد تعرف الاخوان

قال ميمون بن مهران : ثلاث حق على المؤمن والكافر سواء : الأمانة تؤديها إلى من أئتمنك عليها مسلم وكافر ، والوالدان تبرهما مسلمين او كافرين ، والعهد تفي به لمن عاهدت مسلما او كافرا. 

**************************************************

جيء بأعرابي إلى أحد الولاة لمحاكمته على جريمة أتهم بإرتكابها فلما دخل على الوالي في مجلسه اخرج كتابا ضمنه قصته وقدمه له وهو يقول : هاؤم اقرؤوا كتابيه ، فقال له الوالي : إنما يقال هذا يوم القيامة. 
فقال : هذا والله شر من يوم القيامة ، ففي يوم القيامة يؤتى بحسناتي أما أنتم فقد جئتم بسيئاتي وتركتم حسناتي. 

**************************************************

عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه 

خطب عبدالملك بن مروان يوما خطبة بليغة ثم قطعها وبكى بكاء شديدا ثم قال : يا رب إن ذنوبي عظيمة ، وأن قليل عفوك أعظم منها. اللهم فامح بقليل عفوك عظيم ذنوبي ، قال الاصمعي : فبلغ ذلك الحسن فبكى وقال : لو كان الكلام يكتب بالذهب لكتب هذا الكلام. 

**************************************************

الحيوية هي وحدها التي تفجر الطاقات الكامنة عند البشر ، إنها هي التي تدفعهم إلى أستعمار الارض وتطوير البحوث وبناء القوة وهي نفسها التي لا تتراجع لتحقيق اغراضها التنموية امام اي عقبة فهي تتوسل العنف حتى القسوة لفرض إرادتها.

**************************************************

علي أن أسعى وليس علي إدراك النجاح 

**************************************************

صلاح أمرك للاخلاق مرجعه ، ، ، فقوم النفس بالاخلاق تستقم

**************************************************

العلم يرفع بيتاً لا عماد له والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

بالحب والخير والجمال ينتصر الانسان على ما يلاقيه من عذاب وآلام في كنف الحياة.

أيهذا الشاكي وما بك داء 
كيف تغدو إذا غدوت عليلا
هو عبء الحياة ثقيل 
من يظن الحياة عبئاً ثقيلا
والذي نفسه بغير جمال 
لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا
كن هزارا في عشه يتغنى 
لا غرابا في الليل يبكي الطلولا

**************************************************

العلم يجدي ويبقى للفتى والمال يفنى وإن اجدى إلى حين 

إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت 
فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا 

**************************************************

العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي 

إياك والعجلة فإن العرب تكنيها أم الندامة ، لآن صاحبها يقول قبل أن يعلم ، ويجيب قبل أن يفهم ، ويعزم قبل أن يفكر ، ويقطع قبل أن يقدر ، ويحمد قبل أن يجرب ويذم قبل أن يخير ، ولا يصحب هذه الصفة أحد إلا صحبته الندامة ، وأعتزل السلامة. 

**************************************************

العلم كالسراج من مره به إقتبس منه

قال الحسن : حملة القرآن ثلاثة : رجل أتخذه بضاعة ينقله من مصر إلى مصر يطلب ما عند الناس ، ورجل حفظ حروفه وضيع حدوده واستدر به عطف الولاة واستطال به على الناس ، ورجل علم ما فيه وحفظه وعمل به داعياً وعابداً وهو خير الحمله. 

**************************************************

العلم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر

قال سفيان الثوري : دخلت على جعفر الصادق فقلت له : يا ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مالي أراك سكنت دارك ولا تخالط الناس ؟ فقال : نعم يا ابن سعيد ، في العزلة دعة ، والدعة راحة ، وما قدر لك يأتيك ، يا سفيان فسد أهل الزمان ، وتغير الأصدقاء ، فرأيت الإنفراد أسكن للفؤاد. 

**************************************************

العلم زين فكن للعلم مكتسبا وكن له طالبا ما عشت مقتبساً 

سئل إبراهيم بن أدهم : لم لا تخالط الناس ؟ 
فقال : إن صحبت من هو دوني أذاني بجهله.
وإن صحبت من هو فوقي تكبر علي. 
وإن صحبت من هو مثلي حسدني.
فأشتغلت بمن ليس في صحبته ملل ولا في وصلة إنقطاع ولا في الأنس به وحشة. 

**************************************************

علم بلا عمل كشجر بلا ثمر 

**************************************************

العلم أشهر الاحساب 

علام الهَمُّ ! 

مر إبراهيم بن أدهم على رجل وجهه ينطق بالهم والحزن ، فقال إبراهيم : إني سأسألك عن ثلاثة فأجبني ! 
فقال الرجل : نعم 
فقال إبراهيم : أيجري في هذا الكون شيء لا يريده الله ؟ 
فقال الرجل : لا. 
فقال إبراهيم : أفينقص من رزقك شيء قدره الله ؟
فقال الرجل : لا.
فقال إبراهيم : افينقص من أجلك لحظة كتبها الله ؟
فقال الرجل : لا.
فقال إبراهيم : علام الهَمُّ ؟

**************************************************

إحمد الله على النعم 

- إستخدم لصوتك الذكر وقول الحق 
- إستخدم لعينك غض البصر 
- إستخدم ليدك العطاء والإحسان
- إستخدم لقلبك حب الله 
- إستخدم لعقلك الحكمة 
- إستخدم لنفسك الطاعة 
- إستخدم لهواك الإيمان

**************************************************

العديم من أحتاج اللئيم 

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : إن الكنز الذي كان تحت الجدار في قصة الخضر لوح من ذهب فيه : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
عجبت لمن آمن بالقدر كيف يحزن.
عجبت لمن يؤمن بالموت كيف يفرح.
عجبت لمن يعرف الدنيا وتقلبها بأهلها كيف يطمئن إليها.
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.

**************************************************

الظلم أسرع شيء إلى تعجيل نقمة وتبديل نعمة 

قال الحكماء : عشرة في عشرة هي فيهم أقبح منها في غيرهم : الضيق في الملوك ، والغدر في ذوي الأحساب ، والحاجة في العلماء ، والكذب في القضاة ، والغضب في ذوي الألباب ، والسفاهة في الكهول ، والمرض في الأطباء ، والإستهزاء في أهل البؤس ، والفخر في أهل الفاقة ، والشح في الأغنياء. 

**************************************************

العاق ليومه من أذهبه في غير حق قضاه، أو فرض أداه، أو مجد شيده، أو حمد حصله، أو علم تعلمه، أو قرابة وصلها، أو خير أسداه. " الشيخ عائض القرني "

**************************************************

صبرك عن محارم الله أيسر من صبرك على عذاب الله

كتب الحسن البصري إلى عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمهما الله تعالى : إن الدنيا حلم والآخرة يقظة والموت متوسط ، ونحن في أضغاث احلام ، من حاسب نفسه ربح ، ومن غفل عنها خسر ، ومن نظر إلى العواقب نجا ، ومن اطاع هواه ضل ، ومن حلم غنم ، ومن خاف سلم ، ومن أعتبر أبصر ، ومن أبصر فهم ، ومن فهم علم ، ومن علم عمل فإذا زللت فارجع ، وإذا ندمت فاقلع ، وإذا جهلت فاسأل ، وإذا غضبت فأمسك. 

**************************************************

تناس مساوئ الإخوان يدم لك ودهم 

**************************************************

تمام الصدق الإخبار بما تحمله العقول 

التواضع : سهولة الأخلاق ، وتجنب العظمة والكبرياء والتباعد عن الإعجاب والخيلاء ، وهو حلية يتحلى بها الإنسان إن كان عاطلاً ، ويرفع ذكره إن كان خاملاً ، وبه يسمو في الدنيا قدره ، ويعظم فيها خطره. يمتلك صاحبه مودة القلوب ، وينال كل مرغوب ومحبوب ، وبه يجتلب المجد ، ويكتسب الحمد. 
وضده الكبر : وهو أقبح وصف يسلب من الإنسان الفضائل ، ويكسبه النقائض والرذائل ، يوغر صدور الإخوان ، ويبعد مودة الخلان ، يظهر السيئة ، ويخفي الحسنة ، ويهدم كل فضيلة مستحسنة ، يثير الحقد والحسد ، ويوجب لصاحبه الذم والنكد ، ويري صاحبه علو همته وإن كانت ساقطة ، ويظن الرضى من الناس ولو كانت ساخطة.

**************************************************

تقاربوا بالمودة ولا تتكلوا على القرابة 

**************************************************

اللهم لك الحمد كله 
ولك الشكر كله
ولك الملك كله 
وبيدك الخير كله 
وإليك يرجع الامر كله 
علانيته وسره أوله وأخره ظاهره وباطنه 
لك الحمد يا مالك الملك في الأولى والأخرة
حمدا دائما طيبا نقياً مبارك فيه
يملأ السموات والأرض وما بينهما 
كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
ومداد كلماتك وتعداد مخلوقاتك وسعة عرشك
ورضى نفسك حتى ترضى يا حبيبي يا كريم يا أكرم الاكرمين
لك الحمد والشكر يا قادر على كل شيء يا قادر يا مقتدر
يا ذى الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم يا مالك الملك يا خالق الخلق 
يا نور السموات والارض وما بينهما يا بديع السموات والارض وما بينهما يا الله 
اللهم اغفر لي فيما مضى من ذنوبي واعصمني فيما بقى من عمري
وارزقني بأعمال طيبه ترضى بها عني وتوب عليَ يا تواب يا عظيم المغفرة يا أرحم الراحمين 

**************************************************

تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما وليس اخو علم كمن هو جاهل 

* من باع الحرص بالقناعة ظفر بالغنى والمروءة.
* الطمع غرار عقباه خسارة. 
* ظمأ المال أشد من ظمأ الماء.
* العاقل بفدي صحته بماله . . والأحمق يفدي ماله بصحته. 
* إن القنوع الغنى . . لا كثرة المال. 
* معدة الفقير في حاجة إلى طعام ، وطعام الغني في حاجة إلى معدة.

**************************************************

ترك الذنب أيسر من الاعتذار

حبس ملك الفرس أحد الحكماء ، وأمر ألا يزيد طعامه اليومي على قرصين من شعير وقليل من الملح ، فأقام الحكيم على هذه الحالة أياماً دون أن يتكلم ، فأمر الملك أصحابه أن يدخلوا على الحكيم ويسألوه عن ذلك فقالوا أيها الحكيم نراك في ضيق وشدة دون أن يؤثرا على صحتك فما السبب ؟ فقال إنني علمت دواء من ستة أخلاط آخذ منه كل يوم شيئاً وهو الذي حفظ توازن صحتي على ما ترون ( ولله الحمد ) فقالوا : صفه لنا ؟ فقال : الخلط الأول : الثقة بالله عز وجل ، والثاني علمي أن كل مقدور كائن ، والثالث أن الصبر خير ما يستعمله الممتحن ، والرابع أن أصبر ، والخامس قد يمكن أن أكون في شر مما أنا فيه ، والسادس من ساعة إلى ساعة فرج .. فبلغ ذلك الملك فعفا عنه. 

**************************************************

التدبير يثمر اليسير والتبذير يبدد الكثير 

السيدة والكلب الصغير 

خرجت إمرأة لقضاء ما تحتاج إليه ، فرأت أطفالاً يسحبون كلباً ضئيلاً وهو ينبح ويتألم ، فأشفقت عليه وأشترته منهم ، وحملته إلى بيتها ، وسقته وأطعمته ، وأحسنت إليه ، فأحبها وتعلق بها ، ثم حدث أن جاء لص وأختبأ تحت سرير تلك المرأة ، فجعل الكلب يروح ويغدو ، وينبح تحت السرير على خلاف عادته ، فرابها الأمر ، وأنشغل فؤادها فنظرت تحت السرير بهدوء وأطمئنان ، فرأت اللص مختبئاً ساكناً ، فأسرعت بدون بطء ، إلى الباب وأغلقته ، وأستغاثت بأهلها وخدمها فجاؤوا وأوسعوا اللص ضرباً ثم سيق إلى السجن ليلقى جزاءه ، ونجت المرأة من سوء شره لإحسانها إلى الكلب ورفقها به وشفقتها عليه.


----------

